# PLEASE ID THIS PEACOCK



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

I got it as an early Christmas present. It came from a Superpetz in an assorted tank. Please help ID it. Its still a juvenile. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I'll have better ones once I get my new camera  Thanks!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Copadichromis borleyi

Not called a Peacock, but a Hap or Utaka


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for your input Noki. I was able to take more pics of the fish, still not so decent but it'll work. I was hoping for it to be a peacock, now I feel kinda dumb. LOL. It doesn't resemble my hap at all though


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, I'm not sold 100% on this being a pure Copadichromis. It could be, but it just doesn't look right to me. Certainly not a Peacock though.


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Honestly, I cant say at this point. Post a pic again in a couple months when he is more colored up. You'll get a more definitive answer probably.

-Zen


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I'll be sure to post up more pics once it gets more color


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Does look a little off or potentially hybrid to me as well. It looks just a little bit more slender than the Borleyi, and the yellow anal fin would usually be orange. Give it some time


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Some recent pics of the fish. Its fins and scales are a little tathered due to all the fish picking at him. I apologize for the dirty aquarium glass.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, some updated photos on this unidentified hap. I've had him since Christmas, and its been close to 4 months. Its grown a little bit and I can see some more color. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Its starting to look like a Copadichromis borleyi, but still unsure


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He is a male Borleyi, but looks somewhat deformed in the head. Borleyi are a common fish in mass market stores.

The only thing he could be is a Borleyi or a hybrid in which a Borleyi was a parent.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Again, thanks Noki for your input


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Another & better photo of the unknown hap. It looks full grown in the pic, but its still a little guy. And yes, it does have a slight deformaty in the lower lip due to fighting. It healed up that way 

[ photo did not post, check below ]


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Whoops. . .


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't know what it is but your photography skills have come a long way! 8)


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL. Idk, possibly the new camera


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

CUT OFF THE FLASH!!!!!!! otherwise beautiful fish and owner


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

definate improvement on your photography skills from the earlier posts


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought young Copadichromis borleyi should have three spots and no stripes?
I think although he is becoming far more like that fish, it might be a Copadichromis x Aulonocara.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> I thought young Copadichromis borleyi should have three spots and no stripes?
> I think although he is becoming far more like that fish, it might be a Copadichromis x Aulonocara.


C. borleyi from Kadango have no spots.

I believe this is simply a borleyi "kadango".


----------

